# Raw Frozen Bones



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

I bought a package of frozen duck necks. Is it ok to give one to my 7 month old frozen or do I need to thaw it? He has all his adult teeth.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I’m not an expert but I gave my dog frozen turkey and chicken necks around that age, I don’t see the harm. always supervise though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He probably swallow them whole and that is OK. Thawed turkey necks require some work. I don't give these frozen to protect teeth. Deja used to break off one vertebrae at a time until it was gone. Then you see the power of their jaw. Duck and chicken necks are just snacks for them.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> He probably swallow them whole and that is OK. Thawed turkey necks require some work. I don't give these frozen to protect teeth. Deja used to break off one vertebrae at a time until it was gone. Then you see the power of their jaw. Duck and chicken necks are just snacks for them.


I pulled them out of the freezer. They are really big - 12". I decided to let them thaw in the fridge until tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I sometimes would thaw and give them to them, I feel they enjoy making it through all the bones and soft meat, more rewarding I think. It won’t take very long to chew


----------

